# Trout Fest on Trinity 3/4



## JohnnyWalkerRed (May 3, 2007)

Chris1122 and I headed to Trinity this morning to make a quick wade before work to fish this mornings incoming tide. Boy are we glad we went after debating rather we should go or not most of Tuesday night. We dropped the boat in the water at 6:30 and were fishing by 7. Water was alittle dirty as we started our wade on the east bank but it cleaned up some as the tide came in. It did not take us long to find a good school of fish in a 5 foot deep gut that had some good water movement. We limited by 8 am on 16-18 inch trout with fish or strikes coming on almost every cast for nearly an hour then the switch was hit and they shut off. After searching around for fish for about an hour with no hits we went back to where they were and it was on again!! We each caught another 20 plus trout and a few rat reds in the next hour. Most of the fish attacked our plastics in strawberry and plum but I did manage a few on a pink corky devil, trout would not touch my spook jr (cant wait for the topwater bite). Today must have been one of the best days I have had with my buddy and I both catching 30 plus keeper trout each ranging from 16-22 inches between 7 and 10 am. WHAT A DAY!!


----------



## Reel Blessed (Apr 7, 2005)

What an awesome trip! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## badfisherman (Dec 30, 2005)

Very sweet looking trip fo sho..thanks for sharing..


----------



## outdooraggie2011 (Nov 24, 2008)

Heck of a day!!!! Nice pics and WTG guys!!


----------



## MrNiceGuy (May 30, 2008)

Man that water looks nice. Now I'm gettin all pumped up. About time we see some slamin reports. Thanks for posting!


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

very nice!!!


----------



## LarryWelch (Feb 29, 2008)

Nice report and great pics. Looks like a fun day on the water.


----------



## LPKENNER (Apr 26, 2006)

Looks like somebody had smelly hands at work!! Good job fellas.


----------



## Rockfish (May 21, 2004)

Thats the way to start a day. WTG


----------



## fisheye003 (Feb 1, 2009)

Awesome!


----------



## corkyjerker (Dec 3, 2006)

Thats just the begining of great posts and trips to come from a trinity and east bay shoreline near you! let that h20 warm up a bit and that spook would of been getn blasted. Not knockn your bait selection but I wouldnt waste time (should say chances) chunkin that jr. spook throw a real 1 at em. There are gonna be some pigs come from trin and east this spring. I know 4 a fact where a 9 and 3 others that were between 6and8 came from b4 this last front. It aint gonna be just one area the whole complex is a goona be smokin. Good luck 2 those who are gonna be tryn 2 be where their rootn around at. Keep as many as you want but do the right thing if your not gonna get it mounted and its over 7 or 25" turn it back. Them big ones dont eat as good as those pencils, they really are tougher. I know their still **** good. Respect others and have good safe time. been fishin trin 4 a min(20yrs) and I havent pieced it all together yet but that hurricane did something to boost the fishing status. The reason might be as simple as ike blew alot of fish from the lower part of the bay, gulf and west bay to the upper reaches of trinity and east bay, IDK simple physics.... Yea whatever


----------



## Snaggledtoothfreckelfish (Jul 26, 2008)

Great job and nice pics congrats.....


----------



## Mullet (May 21, 2004)

*Great News*

*Now that's some great news to here.......*

It's about time some good stringers start showing up.
Thanks for the report. 
It'll help our confidence next time out.


----------



## let's talk fishin (Jan 4, 2008)

sweet


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Hard to beat a string like that...


----------



## FishingJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

great job....I wish so bad I could get out during the week. Work is killer sometimes...


----------



## Wading Mark (Apr 21, 2005)

Good report and pictures, especially the sunrise pic. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Great Day Rewarded

Thanks for the report and Pics....


----------



## trinitybayboy22 (Feb 20, 2009)

exactly were in trinity was this. closer to anuwac, or closer to the cove area around the spillway? i am planning a trip for spring break so let me know if you can.


----------



## justin-credible1982 (Sep 12, 2006)

I guess a blind hog does find an acorn every now and then...wish i would have called in...that was an awesome day y'all had.


----------



## spannymacker (Jan 3, 2008)

wow!! can't beat that! congrats!


----------



## MajekSpec&Red (Aug 21, 2007)

Good job!!! great pics


----------



## OAKISLANDER (Jun 13, 2007)

*SWEETNESS!*

Your pics are making me homesick. Awesome morning!


----------



## JohnnyWalkerRed (May 3, 2007)

Wish I could tell you bud but my fishing buddies would kill me and ban me from their boats. Just go look for slicks and drift or wade that area and you will do good. Good luck!



trinitybayboy22 said:


> exactly were in trinity was this. closer to anuwac, or closer to the cove area around the spillway? i am planning a trip for spring break so let me know if you can.


----------



## SKs Crappie Fishing (Mar 24, 2008)

WTG & TFS!

there's nothing like those kind of trips.


----------



## pinkskittermaster (Oct 31, 2008)

very nice


----------



## SUPERSAM (May 13, 2007)

Awesome!!!


----------



## h.f.d.firedog (Dec 29, 2008)

Nice fish, A morning like that I would of called in sick and stayed on them.


----------



## Astros13 (Jan 28, 2009)

wow


----------



## chris1122 (Aug 30, 2005)

There is no doubt that was one of the best days I have ever had and to think we almost didnt go. We didnt catch any hogs but boy was it fun catching them **** near every cast. Those homemade baits me and Justin made sure did work, i cant believe that I caught 32 trout and 3 reds all on the same one piece of plastic. corky jerker is right there are going to be some great days of fishing and some real hogs caught in the entire galveston bay complex this spring and summer. Hurricane Ike was hell on the whole coast, but i promise it did some really special things to our fisheries.


----------



## Autco (Jul 2, 2008)

I just hate being in the office some days! Great post!


----------



## waterwolf (Mar 6, 2005)

nice fish,,,,get ready for the storm of boats to hit trinity after seeing those pics.....very nice...enjoy it while you can,,


----------



## bayoubum (Aug 7, 2007)

solid fish WTG


----------



## RedFisch (Jan 15, 2009)

Great job, nice pics


----------



## JohnnyWalkerRed (May 3, 2007)

The storm of boats will be there regardless if it continues to warm up!



waterwolf said:


> nice fish,,,,get ready for the storm of boats to hit trinity after seeing those pics.....very nice...enjoy it while you can,,


----------



## Texasfisherman57 (Mar 2, 2008)

Grat fish.

What time do you go to work......

Rayzor


----------



## Texasfisherman57 (Mar 2, 2008)

That should be great...


----------



## The Machine (Jun 4, 2007)

excellent


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

Killing me, nice stringer


----------



## JustAddWater2 (Oct 10, 2005)

What a crowd. Yes from Bayland to Thompsons to Roseland, every lot was full Saturday and this morning as well. Nice weather to catch fish you can't officially eat.


----------



## MigllaFishKilla (Mar 3, 2009)

nice stringer, nice pics. fishing is getting interesting.


----------



## 22fish (Dec 12, 2006)

Congrats nice catch


----------

